# What breed is this doe??



## Kaye (Sep 26, 2016)

I'm not even sure where to start. I don't have anything to go on, as when I asked the (children) I bought her from what her breed was they just looked at me funny and the youngest one said, and I quote: 'a straight eareded one'. So I just gave up on that for the time. They named her Elsa, so I kept the name. She is one of the most beautifully colored rabbits I have ever seen and with the most unique markings. 
I'm just curious what she is because I have never seen a rabbit like her. Well, that, and she has three kits by my buck


----------



## Kaye (Sep 26, 2016)

Not sure why my pictures didn't show up... This is Elsa


----------



## promiseacres (Sep 26, 2016)

Need a full body view and weight would help but suspect she's a Californian


----------



## Kaye (Sep 26, 2016)

Her side was wet from laying against the frozen water bottle, so it made the gold darker in the bottom picture


----------



## Ferguson K (Sep 26, 2016)

I'd say Californian or Californian cross.

How big is she?


----------



## DutchBunny03 (Sep 26, 2016)

Californian, with some New Zealand in her, if she is the right weight.


----------



## DutchBunny03 (Sep 26, 2016)

Check out the recognized breed chart on the ARBA website and look at the standards for the suspected breeds.


----------



## Bunnylady (Sep 26, 2016)

Even at this time of year, a purebred Cali should have more of a nose marking than that. Isn't she the mother of the litter you just had? If I remember correctly, one of the babies is a Chocolate; neither Cali's nor NZ's should be carrying a chocolate gene. I'm thinking a "straight eareded one" is a pretty good description for what some others call a meaty mix.


----------



## Kaye (Sep 26, 2016)

She's really not big at all. My Dutch/lionhead cross buck has a few pounds on her. She weighed right at 7 pounds preggo. Not sure on weight before or now, but I will weigh her and post tomorrow


----------



## Ferguson K (Sep 26, 2016)

If she's only 7lbs she's definitely a cross of some sort.


----------



## Kaye (Sep 26, 2016)

Bunnylady said:


> Even at this time of year, a purebred Cali should have more of a nose marking than that. Isn't she the mother of the litter you just had? If I remember correctly, one of the babies is a Chocolate; neither Cali's nor NZ's should be carrying a chocolate gene. I'm thinking a "straight eareded one" is a pretty good description for what some others call a meaty mix.


Yes ma'am!! This is the overdue doe  I'm pretty sure she's some sort of mix, but I'm curious as to what's in te mix


----------



## Kaye (Sep 26, 2016)

@Bunnylady this is thesire of her litter. I know he is lionhead and Dutch. Could he have thrown a chocolate (dutch are usually black and white, right?)??


----------



## Bunnylady (Sep 26, 2016)

She might still have some Cali in her, though what else is there is anybody's guess. I've had Mini Rex that color, though her head doesn't suggest a MR, nor does it show the broadness of the Lop breeds. She's a mix, but a mix of what really isn't clear.

Your buck is also a puzzlement. Both Dutch and Lionheads are in the 4-5 lb range; if he outweighs a 7 lb doe, there's a lot more than those breeds in him, too.

Chocolate is a straightforward recessive gene; a bunny has to get a copy from both parents to be chocolate in color.


----------



## Kaye (Sep 26, 2016)

Thumper weighs in at about 5 1/2 pounds. I exaggerated. I'm sorry. He DID outweigh her before we fattened her up and weighed her (pregnant) and thumper is a little overweight (we don't tell him that, though). 
I'm sorry to confuse you about my buck. 
I only have one full breed rabbit, my other doe, Blossom, is a NZ


----------



## Kaye (Sep 26, 2016)

When asked, I have just been saying I was told she is a straight eareded bunny. I just fell in LOVE with those beautiful markings!!


----------



## Bunnylady (Sep 26, 2016)

Looking at that picture, I didn't think Thumper was proportioned like a larger rabbit/

Elsa's coloring comes originally from a breed called the Himilayan, though her body type is nothing at all like a rabbit of that breed. Most breeds call that color Himi, though some call it Californian and a few call it Pointed White. Such a small nose marking makes me think she has a gene for the Ruby-eyed White color as well.


----------



## DutchBunny03 (Sep 26, 2016)

She may be part Himilayan. Himilayans have very similar markings to Californians. It looks like she has red eyes from the picture. Does she really, or is it just the camera?


----------



## DutchBunny03 (Sep 26, 2016)

What is her body type? Is is compact, or long? If it is long, she is definately part Himilayan. Himilayans are the only breeds with that specific body type.


----------



## Kaye (Sep 26, 2016)

Bunnylady said:


> Looking at that picture, I didn't think Thumper was proportioned like a larger rabbit/
> 
> Elsa's coloring comes originally from a breed called the Himilayan, though her body type is nothing at all like a rabbit of that breed. Most breeds call that color Himi, though some call it Californian and a few call it Pointed White. Such a small nose marking makes me think she has a gene for the Ruby-eyed White color as well.


So would this little chocolate bunny have some sort of genetic mutation that makes him chocolate?? I've never seen a chocolate rabbit (fully grown, that is) and does that make him rare?? I'm jw. I will be keeping it regardless  



DutchBunny03 said:


> She may be part Himilayan. Himilayans have very similar markings to Californians. It looks like she has red eyes from the picture. Does she really, or is it just the camera?


Yes. She has big beautiful red eyes with very light blue around the pupils. I love those pink eyes


----------



## Bunnylady (Sep 26, 2016)

http://data:image/jpeg;base64,/9j/4...PY0VFqxYrRRs6qbVtYmwNjRaasWJFIIxblWLEgZ//2Q== http://data:image/jpeg;base64,/9j/4...PY0VFqxYrRRs6qbVtYmwNjRaasWJFIIxblWLEgZ//2Q== http://data:image/jpeg;base64,/9j/4...PY0VFqxYrRRs6qbVtYmwNjRaasWJFIIxblWLEgZ//2Q== http://data:image/jpeg;base64,/9j/4...PY0VFqxYrRRs6qbVtYmwNjRaasWJFIIxblWLEgZ//2Q== http://data:image/jpeg;base64,/9j/4...PY0VFqxYrRRs6qbVtYmwNjRaasWJFIIxblWLEgZ//2Q== http://data:image/jpeg;base64,/9j/4...PY0VFqxYrRRs6qbVtYmwNjRaasWJFIIxblWLEgZ//2Q== http://data:image/jpeg;base64,/9j/4...PY0VFqxYrRRs6qbVtYmwNjRaasWJFIIxblWLEgZ//2Q== http://data:image/jpeg;base64,/9j/4...PY0VFqxYrRRs6qbVtYmwNjRaasWJFIIxblWLEgZ//2Q== http://data:image/jpeg;base64,/9j/4...PY0VFqxYrRRs6qbVtYmwNjRaasWJFIIxblWLEgZ//2Q== 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




This is a Himalayan. As you can see, it looks like the rabbit version of a weasel.

No, chocolate is not a rare color; lots of breeds come in variations of the chocolate color. As to the idea of a genetic mutation, well, anything other than the wild-type coloration or any variation in type that looks different than the wild rabbits could be thought of as a mutation.


----------



## DutchBunny03 (Sep 26, 2016)

She is probably Himilayan then. Unless her body type is wrong.


----------



## Bunnylady (Sep 26, 2016)

Himalayans are also in the 4 - 5 lb range, and they have long ratlike faces to go with their long skinny bodies. Elsa really doesn't look like a Himalayan at all.

(I don't know why all that code appeared with that picture; for some reason, my computer gets really nutso on this site)


----------



## Kaye (Sep 26, 2016)

DutchBunny03 said:


> She is probably Himilayan then. Unless her body type is wrong.


She is more of a compact rabbit. She's not got the long torso like the Himalayan. Colors are right. Himalayan and a smaller breed?? She is beautiful whatever she is
@Bunnylady my phone goes wacko on this site!! I'm glad I'm not the only one. Lol


----------



## DutchBunny03 (Sep 27, 2016)

She could be a Californian cross. Californians are compact, like your rabbit. She is probably a Californian with a smaller breed in her.


----------



## Kaye (Sep 27, 2016)

http://www.backyardherds.com/threads/kayes-bunny-journal.34547


----------

